# Height/weight/Age/Picture



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I just found out today Captain is 27" at the shoulders. I wanted to see how that compares, and if 27" is tall or not? 

Let's post height of our dog at the tallest part of their shoulders, weight, and one full body picture. Age too!

Look forward to seeing all of your pups!

Captain:

27"
65.3 lbs
3 yrs 3 mos.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> I just found out today Captain is 27" at the shoulders. I wanted to see how that compares, and if 27" is tall or not?
> 
> Let's post height of our dog at the tallest part of their shoulders, weight, and one full body picture. Age too!
> 
> ...


Is this picture of the dog that is 20 - 25 lbs underweight?


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Saphire said:


> Is this picture of the dog that is 20 - 25 lbs underweight?


Yep. It's hard to tell. He is fluffy and he looks deceivingly large/healthy size. He is very underweight however.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Chloe is 10 months 55 pounds, and 26 inches atw. Captain is just a inch taller than her.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Robyn is 28.5 inches and 78 pounds--3.5 yrs old


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

This old picture of my GSD " Fluffy" was when I was just a kid....they measured Fluffy's height at the withers in hands as I remember...I think she was 9 hands....but everything seemed bigger when we were children.

SuperG


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Midnite is just over 25 inches and 80-85 pounds..2.5 years old


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Areli is 41wks 85lbs and 27" (she's stalking her 'brother' Akivah)


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

Mine is about 25.5 inches (I didn't get a great measurement) and he weighs around 73 or 74 pounds. He looks good but is a bit thinner than the vet likes. You can feel his ribs easy.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Shasta is 24" (at withers) 72 lbs and 15 years old.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Robyn is 28.5 inches and 78 pounds--3.5 yrs old


She is so tall! Beautiful!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

astrovan2487 said:


> Shasta is 24" (at withers) 72 lbs and 15 years old.


She looks so majestic


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> I just found out today Captain is 27" at the shoulders. I wanted to see how that compares, and if 27" is tall or not?
> 
> Let's post height of our dog at the tallest part of their shoulders, weight, and one full body picture. Age too!
> 
> ...


Newlie is 29 inches tall and weighs about 85 pounds. He is a rescue so we are unsure of his age, we think he's around 4 years old.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is 27" tall? It's 1" over the maximum height for a male per the standard.

My male is 16 months, just over 25" and is 70#. My girl is 7 yrs, 24.5" and 65# (she is over the maximum height for a female per the standard)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans

3 years, 1 month
27"
65 lbs


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cafall is 26" at 2.5 years of age. He was last weighed at the vet at 72lbs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> She is so tall! Beautiful!


We never thought she was going to stop growing LOL. We used to measure her with a pencil along the wall. I can remember my son say "another inch mom". We still joke about it. She was 68 pounds for about s year and a half then she filled out. The vets always say she is ideal and list her as slender.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Gus

2 years 3 months

27.5" tall

85 lbs


----------



## EPips (Jan 6, 2015)

Ashkii is 64cm at 10 months.
A week ago he was 29.3kg. 
He's tall for a male, nearly at the top of the standard and is yet to fill out. Super skinny, entirely made of muscle


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Isen, 13 months, 25" 71lbs


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

6.5 year old intact male, 24.5", 72lbs. This dog has a breed survey and was labeled "medium size, medium strong/bone", V rating, and UKC CH so he is well within the standard.

















16 month old neutered male, 60lbs, not sure of height but I'd guess 24"-25". He has filling out to do and his show critique called him "upper middle size" male.















http://www.germanshepherds.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Aimeanda (Aug 14, 2014)

Truman is 1 year old, about 26" and 80.6 lbs. He was weighed at the vet yesterday. These photos are from today.


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

Ruby is 13 months, 25" and 69lbs.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Lobo Von Gott Geschaffen 

Intact male
28"
90.3 lbs
10 months old


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Summer! 9 mos 26.5"atw and 67 lbs.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

My stacked pic didn't show up, so here is another.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ace 1 years old 28" 80 lbs intact male


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Not to be picky about semantics, but the GSDCA's standard does not say "maximum" or "minimum" when describing height ... it says "desired". 

*Size, Proportion, Substance*
The desired height for males at the top of the highest point of the shoulder blade is 24 to 26 inches; and for bitches, 22 to 24 inches.
Information about the German Shepherd Dog and German Shepherd Puppies including the German Shepherd Breed Standard

The Hooligans have had a wide range of heights ... Yukon, my gentle giant was 30" at the shoulder while Slider, my smallest boy, is 24". I can't recall the range of my four girls but three were very petite and one was a tad larger.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Vida is 1 year old, 27" at withers, 54 pounds. Vet says she's at a great weight.


----------



## Jada Rose (Nov 30, 2014)

*Jada*

5 months 64lb.


----------



## nb1422 (Dec 23, 2014)

i have working line GSD and his father is a big tall dog, He is only 6 and a half months but is 70 pounds but he has a waistline, he is a very long dog(has big frame), is this normal?


----------



## rmitchom (Jul 15, 2015)

Medic 

Intact male
27.5"
100.6 lbs
10 months old


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

Mila
3 1/2 months
Was 29lbs 2 weeks ago.


----------



## JG! (Feb 27, 2016)

Athena 
She's 4 months old and stands around 18.75-19in. atw (she's hard to keep still). She weighs in at 34lbs.


----------



## DeadEye (Nov 9, 2016)

Ivanlotter said:


> Mila
> 3 1/2 months
> Was 29lbs 2 weeks ago.


Is she a mix? It kinda looks like it in the face


----------



## Lilian Meyer (Mar 14, 2017)

Bea is female, and 25.5", Duke is male and 26.8" inches (I'm converting from cm). They're also bith underweight. We've been struggling with Bea since she was a pup, just doesn't seem to be interested in eating above anything else, so she gets distracted quickly. It was quite a pain to train her. We just adopted Duke, and we think he was fed only dry food that wasn't quite balanced, he also didnmt seem very interested in food. Until we started him on Bea's diet, now he seems to love food- so hopefully we'll get him to gain a couple of kilos now. Still not sure about Bea, although she seems to be eating more since we adooted Duke, so mayve that will help. She's only 5 kilos underweight, but he's around 10 kilos underweight, so we'll see. She weighs 30.9kg, which is 68 pounds, and he weighs only 32.6kg, which is 72 pounds. Apparently she should be more in the realm of 72 pounds, and he should be more around 78 pounds. And that's still at the lower end of the spectrum, but it would be better than underweight, at least. He's going for his first check-up next month, and the vet's always reassuring us that Bea is fine but her routine check-up is the month after his so we'll just check again with her. The ither thing the mentioned was that since she is still under 2yrs, she's mostly putting on muscle and not fat, and would bulk up a bit once she reached 2. She's 2 in April, so I guess we'll see then. She's the first GSD we've had that isn't food driven, so it has been a wild and educating ride!


----------

